# nissan pick up truck help needed



## tecate1987 (Jul 18, 2008)

94 nissan, 5 speed, v6. truck starts fine, runs good for about 15-20 minutes, then it starts to spit and sputter and finally stall out. All i have to do is pull the fuel line off after the fuel filter, which relieves pressure, then put it back together and I am fine for another 15-20 minutes. I changed the fuel filter but no help. 

ANy ideas to what I should look for.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Try running it with the gas cap loose.


----------



## chickendude (Jul 17, 2013)

Buy a can of seafoam. Take off the big vaccume line to the break booster. Hold you thumb over the vaccume line and have someone start the truck. Have them hold the idle at about 2000 rpm. Remove your finger and put the vaccume line in the can of seafoam. It5 will make the truck run rough, and smoke like a steam engine. I mean it will smoke bad! Dont let it stall and keep it going til all the sea foam is gone. Put the vacumme line back on the booster and let the idle go normal. Let it run or drive it til the smoke stops. This will clean the valves and surface of the injectors. Maybe that might help.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I say, pull plugs out and smell them. I am suspicious, you have leaking injector/-s, and they foul plugs with gas. 
Reason I think so is that relieving fuel pressure )less gas inside) fixes problem, then it builds up again.
Brake booster air doe not go through fuel injectors. It only cleans combustion chambers and valves. Matter of fact, on pre-cat cars, injecting water into that line does same effect. Or into throttle body. You'll kill cat with this though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aT4S1lIBAY


----------

